# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum > [Question] employment contract

## kagiso mankge

hi guys.
I need to know about something here, I want to hire few people to my company but now I don't know whether I should write employee contract or I should go to department of labour to ask for it? Help me please. Thank you and hope to hear from you soon.

----------


## Citizen X

Hi Kagiso,

You can download some basic employment contracts from the CCMA website for free! That said, if you require a more elaborate contract i.e one with restraint clauses and other special stipulations, then you'll have to invest in a labour law consultant.
Try this website first:http://www.ccma.org.za/

----------


## Citizen X

THis site has lot's of valuable information , including employment contracts that can be downloaded!
*http://www.labourguide.co.za/general...gn=art%2Fno+ad
*

----------


## joya

you can search on Google and contact to people and join social media sites.

----------

